# Lidl



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi everyone! I was just thinking of the Lidl store in Paphos. Any news on that one?
Furthermore I would like to know the opinion of the members about Lidl. Are the products cheaper? What do you think of their offers? The store in general? etc.
We have Lidl in Holland and i was curious about your personal experiences in Cyprus.
Regards, Yvonne


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Yvonne,
I can't speak from experience here in Cyprus about the prices as I havn't yet been to Lidl here but the opening date for the one in paphos seems to be ahead of original schedule. It was supposed to open in September but we now hear that it will open at the beginning of July.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

ymg said:


> Hi everyone! I was just thinking of the Lidl store in Paphos. Any news on that one?
> Furthermore I would like to know the opinion of the members about Lidl. Are the products cheaper? What do you think of their offers? The store in general? etc.
> We have Lidl in Holland and i was curious about your personal experiences in Cyprus.
> Regards, Yvonne


Lidl is great! The prices are much better, at least for their own brand products, than other grocery stores. Do not expect to get the prices you get in Holland though. My sister says she pays about 50c for the milk that I pay about 80c.


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

And what about the non-food offers? Like garden equipment, kitchen supplies, etc. etc. Are the cypriots/expats happy with it? With other words do they like to get some nice products for lower prices compared with other shops? 
Take the Euro-shop. People like that or not? This low prices market is not saturated yet i think? What is your opinion?


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't know the Euroshop. We have been going to Lidl since it first opened here, usually on Sundays. There are not much of the sales items left by then. My husband went very early one Thursday morning. The parking lot was full and everyone had 1-2 carts full of the special offers.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Apparently it is the kiosk owners who buy out as much as they can to sell in thier kiosks.
If Lidl had a policy of no more than 2 items of any special offer per customer it would at least leave some for the rest of the customers.

Maybe someone should suggest that to them


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Apparently it is the kiosk owners who buy out as much as they can to sell in thier kiosks.
> If Lidl had a policy of no more than 2 items of any special offer per customer it would at least leave some for the rest of the customers.
> 
> Maybe someone should suggest that to them


Our local Lidl at Kokinotremetha (sorry about spelling it is near Nicosia) has a policy of two items only for the special offers already. We love the wines, on a recent trip to UK went to the local Lidl to compare, layouts nearly identical, but the same wine as here was £4.99 a bottle!!!:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Mycroft said:


> Our local Lidl at Kokinotremetha (sorry about spelling it is near Nicosia) has a policy of two items only for the special offers already. We love the wines, on a recent trip to UK went to the local Lidl to compare, layouts nearly identical, but the same wine as here was £4.99 a bottle!!!:eyebrows::eyebrows:


I guess it was implemented after my husband Thursday trip and surely enough but Sunday now you sometimes still find stuff.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

theresoon said:


> I guess it was implemented after my husband Thursday trip and surely enough but Sunday now you sometimes still find stuff.


Hi, While staying in York with my son, 2 weeks before I moved here, I went to a newly opened Lidl and was pleasantly surprised, I was used to such shops as we had an Aldi and a Netto, both on the same lines with special weekly offers on non food items.
Whilst on the way back from collecting my car from the port in Limmasol, we called in Lidl and stocked up. Their bread was ( cooked on the premises?) as was the fruit and veg, although at that time there wasn't much selection. 

I say 'roll on' to the Paphos opening!!:clap2:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

To put any of you out of your misery, 'their bread was beautiful'!!


----------



## ekflyer (Jul 8, 2011)

Re the paphos store opening, 

jam packed, for around the first week, getting better now, fruit is excellent, loads of good prices, i for one will be going regularly, ok, i will admit it, i will be driving and my wife will go in, i have to admit i get trolly rage.... 

any one else?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

ekflyer said:


> Re the paphos store opening,
> 
> jam packed, for around the first week, getting better now, fruit is excellent, loads of good prices, i for one will be going regularly, ok, i will admit it, i will be driving and my wife will go in, i have to admit i get trolly rage....
> 
> any one else?


I haven't been in yet, but speaking to a German today who says that some items are dearer than other supermarkets, he thinks that the prices are based on general Cypriot prices with a few cents knocked off, he was saying that he likes their sandals, but they are twice as expensive in the new store here than in Germany.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

The bread is really nice, the meat is good quality too. I'm not so keen on fruits and veggies. They are from different countries i.e Israel etc. The Cypriot one tastes much better. 
We're very happy that they opened it because you can save some money. Egg and milk is much cheaper than here in Peyia or in Coral Bay.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Tanager said:


> The bread is really nice, the meat is good quality too. I'm not so keen on fruits and veggies. They are from different countries i.e Israel etc. The Cypriot one tastes much better.
> We're very happy that they opened it because you can save some money. Egg and milk is much cheaper than here in Peyia or in Coral Bay.


I have started getting shopping from the supermarket on the main road going toward Mandria, they are open at 6am until late even on Sundays, their veg and fruit is really fresh and replenished all the time.The meat I have had is lovely too, as is the bread which is from Savvas Bakery. Going there saves trailing into Paps and getting tempted with more than you need.


----------

